# Things the opposite gender should know



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

This is for guys and girls. Do you have anything that you wish the opposite gender knew or understood about you? Misunderstandings, complaints, questions? Just curious what people have to say.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

of course i can only speak for myself. i am a guy. I suspect some girls believe nice skin, slim, busty and blonde is hands down more attractive than anythinng else. I dont believe this is always the case


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

i wouldnt have participated in gang rappings thousands of years ago. i would have been the guy stalking and killing and probably end up being killed in the name of justice and revenge.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Guys, sometimes we just want to complain about our problems and we don't want you to fix it or suggest solutions, just listen and be sympathetic. I know it's painful, but deal with it.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

ohpewp said:


> Guys, sometimes we just want to complain about our problems and we don't want you to fix it or suggest solutions, just listen and be sympathetic. I know it's painful, but deal with it.


How do we know the difference?


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

girls, don't **** up your bodies. Boob jobs, botox etc... are disgusting!


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't dress like a bro


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Men, most women wear makeup (it's just rarely visible makeup, or you have to look really hard to notice it). And it isn't to attract male attention or because of insecurities, more often it's because the girl likes it or it's just habit. I'm astonished by the number of men I've overheard saying something to the effect of "that waitress/barista/etc. is gorgeous... she doesn't even wear makeup." And then I look and she completely does wear makeup.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Men, most women wear makeup (it's just rarely visible makeup, or you have to look really hard to notice it). And it isn't to attract male attention or because of insecurities, more often it's because the girl likes it or it's just habit. I'm astonished by the number of men I've overheard saying something to the effect of "that waitress/barista/etc. is gorgeous... she doesn't even wear makeup." And then I look and she completely does wear makeup.


 ive seen that too and ive also heard some guys say tanning beds make you orange and then i see them saying how hot a chick is that goes to a tanning bed regularly


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

No, your butt doesn't look big. All the better if it does, though.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

"I CAN'T HELP IT! I DIDN'T LOOK FOR LONG AND THEY ARE JUST THERE!'

'I'm a nice guy, just quiet'


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Ladies, understand that sometimes we really don't understand things. Its not because I'm stubborn, because I'm arrogant, or "acting stupid", but because I really don't know what your talking about!


----------



## bubblegum (Nov 18, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Men, most women wear makeup (it's just rarely visible makeup, or you have to look really hard to notice it). And it isn't to attract male attention or because of insecurities, more often it's because the girl likes it or it's just habit.


So you girls don't like and use makeup mainly because you get more positive attention when you use it???


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

bubblegum said:


> So you girls don't like and use makeup mainly because you get more positive attention when you use it???


No. I wear it because I like how I look with it on.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm not a different species. I'm just like you. Really.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Just because we aren't talking doesn't necessarily mean that we don't care. Sometimes we just enjoy the silence. 

Sometimes there really is nothing on our minds.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

GTFO on Saturday at 1:00pm till about 11:00pm and then on Sunday from 1:00pm till about 11:00 pm. If you wish to speak to me do it quickly on the commerical break while you flip my steak. I have football to watch woman. You are not more important than football.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> No, your butt doesn't look big. All the better if it does, though.


Yes where did women get the idea that [relatively] big butts are ugly? It's the shape and umm .. ok I'll stop there . Take home message: It's the shape not the size that matters.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Nerdy = sexy.

The ***** of Mensa:
http://woodyallenitalia.tripod.com/short-uk.html

"Suppose I wanted to have a party?" I said. 
"Like, what kind of a party?" 
"Suppose I wanted Noam Chomsky explained to me by two girls?"


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

women, if ya filrt with one of us guys and the said guy doesn't flirt as much or doesn't seem interested, it doesn't mean he is not interested, he just might be shy or doesn't know the art of flirting that well, so dont rule him out just yet.

and yes, I am one of those guys...women never really flirt with me, so i'm clueless on the whole subject and I never know if I'm being flirted with...it sucks.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I am a guy, and this one is about phone calls and initiating contact from a girl:

I expect you to call me if you like me. If you don't call or talk to me, because of some stupid social rule, then I'm not going to see you and will find somebody else that will.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Micronian said:


> I am a guy, and this one is about phone calls and initiating contact from a girl:
> 
> I expect you to call me if you like me. If you don't call or talk to me, because of some stupid social rule, then I'm not going to see you and will find somebody else that will.


i dont know any girls that call the guy first, they wait for the guy to call


----------



## richard p member (Jun 26, 2010)

I know this probably ruins the fun, but being really upfront about things even when we hardly know each other would be really refreshing. I know it sounds cold, but if I'm wasting my time/annoying you and you're not interested in even a friendship, it's better just to let me know right away as opposed to letting me make a fool of myself. 

That's a big one, actually.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Manfi said:


> girls, don't **** up your bodies. Boob jobs, botox etc... are disgusting!


Yes, and this goes for other cosmetic things such as tattoos, piercings in places beside the earlobe, and nose jewels. Girls, please don't get tattoos, especially the "tramp stamp". It's very unbecoming. Also, hair that's dyed so that it looks like it has multiple color streaks in it is also unattractive. Pick a color and stick with it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Men (and maybe some women too :b): The outside is the _vulva._ The inside is the _vagina._


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Guys, learn to know the difference between a girl being nice and polite and a girl being interested.

Also, women appreciate a man who can cook.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Men, most women wear makeup (it's just rarely visible makeup, or you have to look really hard to notice it). And it isn't to attract male attention or because of insecurities, more often it's because the girl likes it or it's just habit. I'm astonished by the number of men I've overheard saying something to the effect of "that waitress/barista/etc. is gorgeous... she doesn't even wear makeup." And then I look and she completely does wear makeup.


Oh man this is a big annoyance of mine. I remember in high school, for some reason in speech class, we did some project on the opposite sex and the girls and boys asked each other questions. The guys asked why we wear makeup, and they were relating the use of makeup to wearing a mask. That they--and I've heard this so many times from guys--prefer no makeup on a girl. I wanted to shout that all the celebrities they drool over wear tons of makeup. And they're Photoshopped most of the time too.



jane said:


> I'm not a different species. I'm just like you. Really.


Yeeep. 'Bout it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

put the seat down!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

learn to replace the roll!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

learn to aim!!!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

All men have abs, some are just hiding under flab!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

flab flaps. flabs o flap.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Your hips are our torso. Get the picture?
And we are NOT walking hormones. We have an X and a Y chromosome for a reason. That Y ain't just a letter in the alphabet!


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

We don't all like flowers + chocolates as gifts. Some of us don't even like gifts at all, unless it's for our birthdays or Christmas or something.


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

guys, if someone disagrees with a girl (like her friends or family or whatever) ALWAYS take her side, even if you know shes wrong/don't agree


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shrinkage: learn it, accept it, love it


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Blu said:


> Sometimes we like to try on your underwear when you're out running errands.


Lol, err so true. :teeth


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

boys: DO NOT KISS US AFTER YOU SMOKE A CIGARETTE. it's like making us put our tongue on an ashtray. chew some gum or something, jesus.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Girls: I'm not a mind-reader. If you want me to know something, you will need to state it clearly.

Secondly, don't read between the lines with me as there is no hidden meaning there. I have all the subtlety of a sledge hammer. One women, who will likely read this, always wonders if I'm mad at her. I had to explain that if I were the profanity-laced tirade would make that quite clear such that she wouldn't have to ask.

Third, my hearing isn't the greatest so tiny little female voices that can barely break the decibel level of a mouse squeaking don't work for me. Say it loud enough or don't bother as I can't hear it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Men: the word "girl" is for 17 years old and under, not over. Every time you say girl and you're 18+, I'll assume you're a paedophile. :b


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Men: the word "girl" is for 17 years old and under, not over. Every time you say girl and you're 18+, I'll assume you're a paedophile. :b


i dunno about this one. i call my boyfriend "my boy" and he's 19. i think lots of people, up to like the age of 20 or possibly past that, refer to the opposite gender as "girl" or "boy" when clearly they are men and women.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Poking out tongue means joking. =/


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

it's also sometimes used to lighten a comment that wasn't really a joke.  sorry for misunderstanding you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Men: the word "girl" is for 17 years old and under, not over. Every time you say girl and you're 18+, I'll assume you're a paedophile. :b


I like it when my own boyfriend calls me a girl. that's different. but when a boss does it, ho ho ho ho.....


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't give me flowers, they won't survive a day in my house.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

im sure you would love flowers from the opposite gender tho


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

ladies, im difficult


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Third, my hearing isn't the greatest so tiny little female voices that can barely break the decibel level of a mouse squeaking don't work for me. Say it loud enough or don't bother as I can't hear it.


ok, so I'm the same sex, but this goes for me too. Please, speak up. I find it hard to believe that soft little voices are very appealing to anyone.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

just because i love you doesn't mean i want to be close to you when you haven't showered. gross hair is still gross even if it's on your boyfriend.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't mumble. I will only look stupid asking you to repeat yourself over and over.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Men can be sensitive, too. If you tell me a bunch of hurtful things, it's going to really affect me.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

My number. Its: 064 021 06.......


----------



## mike2 (Jul 6, 2010)

If I'm gazing a you, don't blame, you took my breath away.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> My number. Its: 064 021 06.......


Hey, hey, that seems to have cut off, can you repeat that?


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Ladies, my eyes are up here. Sheesh. :eyes

But seriously. The way to a man's heart is bacon.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Ladies, my eyes are up here. Sheesh. :eyes
> 
> But seriously. The way to a man's heart is bacon.


Bacon is the way to_ everyone's_ heart! Well, except vegetarians - but if there ever was a meat to tempt a vegetarian to turn, surely it must be bacon?! I mean, come on... it's bacon.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Typical Guy said:


> Men can be sensitive, too. If you tell me a bunch of hurtful things, it's going to really affect me.


^true.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

pollster said:


> Bacon is the way to_ everyone's_ heart! Well, except vegetarians - but if there ever was a meat to tempt a vegetarian to turn, surely it must be bacon?! I mean, come on... it's bacon.


you should try canadian bacon! yummm....

oh.

you should also try english bacon. my god, it looks like the finest quality sirloin compared to the crap you find in mainstream supermarkets in the states.

the way to my heart is paved with cheescake.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

when a girl asks for an explanation for your sketchy behavior and you DON'T GIVE HER ONE, she is very likely to imagine all sorts of awful reasons.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

tigerlilly said:


> when a girl asks for an explanation for your sketchy behavior and you DON'T GIVE HER ONE, she is very likely to imagine all sorts of awful reasons.


in other words: she's likely to jump to conclusions...


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

I have to say, that while I understand it's true, and being supportive is a virtue, that thing about always being on a woman's side even if she's wrong is B.S. Act like adults ladies, you're not always right.

But let me elaborate. I don't see any point in telling someone they're wrong about some interpersonal dispute either. But there is a difference between giving complete deference and being supportive, in my eyes. Does dishonesty really have such unassailable merit? Seems like a very fickle false comfort to me. What peace of mind does "My significant other _pretends_ to take my side" offer? Just as one should refrain from saying "never" one should refrain from saying "always".

Its opinions like these that probably indicate that it's for the best that I've been unable to pursue romance.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I agree with you, Danberado.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> when a girl asks for an explanation for your sketchy behavior and you DON'T GIVE HER ONE, she is very likely to imagine all sorts of awful reasons.


oh man. when I saw this last night, I knew it was a big ask for trouble. Might as well stand out there with those big red flags on the runway, missy!


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

Something women need to know is that "nothing" or "you should know" is not communicating. It is passive aggressive childish nonsense and very unattractive and destructive. 

Another thing they should know is if you promise someone to always stand by them and then abandon them when they get really sick, the proper behavior from you is either silence, or humility and begging forgiveness, not acting like a ***** and tearing down the sick person you just abandoned  Your guilt is not our problem and it makes you look even worse when you project it on us because you know you are a ****ing ****** human being and you feel bad about it but for some stupid reason don't have the decency to accept what you have done  (nope not bitter )


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

In my book, it's okay if a man cries. If anything, that makes him more manly, because he's not afraid to express his feelings.


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

pollster said:


> Bacon is the way to_ everyone's_ heart! Well, except vegetarians - but if there ever was a meat to tempt a vegetarian to turn, surely it must be bacon?! I mean, come on... it's bacon.


Fun fact: I have never had bacon.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

notyourstar said:


> Fun fact: I have never had bacon.


That is not a "fun" fact. That is a very, very ,very sad fact. You should fry some up right now.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Or she could get the microwave kind.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ oh god no no no - that is a travesty. may you be struck down by your own trident.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Hey, I'm too busy sinking ships to actually fry bacon. A god's got priorities ya' know. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

All I want on my period is chocolate and I promise I won't get too cranky.  (This approach probably only works for me and me only, heh.)


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Micronian said:


> in other words: she's likely to jump to conclusions...





MichaelWesten said:


> And if you give her one, she's probably not going to believe it anyway


let me explain this. i left my wallet at my boyfriend's house and didn't realise it until i was out of the country. i asked him to take it to my parents. he ignored my request. almost two weeks later, i asked him again and had my best friend text him (she offered to take care of it for him). he answered her but not me. when i confronted him, he still managed to avoid explaining to me why he ignored the entire issue. so naturally, i started imagining all sorts of possibilities for why he didn't answer me. what i'm saying is, if you do something weird like that and refuse to explain, making assumptions seems like a pretty reasonable response. if he had explained, i would've taken him at his word and forgotten the whole thing within a day.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I'll take a stab at it. he didn't want to do it.

*boing boing boing*

who am i? I'm a girl, jumping to conclusions!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^ I'll take a stab at it. he didn't want to do it.
> 
> *boing boing boing*
> 
> who am i? I'm a girl, jumping to conclusions!


well yes, after convincing myself that it wasn't because his sketchy drug-addict friend had stolen something from my wallet, in the end i concluded that he didn't want to talk to my parents when i wasn't around, and that he didn't want to tell me that because it sounded lame... but see, that's jumping to conclusions because he never explained.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

Men: Please don't be offended if women are rude to you in certain situations, such as:

If it's late and there's no one around and I'm walking to my car, don't say hello or wave or anything. Even if you're the nicest guy in the world I'm going to assume you want to murder me because of the time and place. Women have to be paranoid about such things.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Men: when things are good and dandy and then you disappear for many days with no communication as to your whereabouts, we'll assume you don't like us or not important to you anymore. Just saying.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I wasn't looking at your cleavage, it was looking at me okay!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sundays during football season don't bother me unless you want to hear about the games lol


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Jayne311 said:


> Men: Please don't be offended if women are rude to you in certain situations, such as:
> 
> If it's late and there's no one around and I'm walking to my car, don't say hello or wave or anything. Even if you're the nicest guy in the world I'm going to assume you want to murder me because of the time and place. Women have to be paranoid about such things.


lol this is awesome


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Keith said:


> Sundays during football season don't bother me unless you want to hear about the games lol


Not even for you-know-what? 

I agree with Jayne's post. I'm sorry about walking faster when you're behind me. :afr


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> All I want on my period is chocolate and I promise I won't get too cranky.  (This approach probably only works for me and me only, heh.)


Definitely not only you. :b Chocolate and Minute Maid Pomegranate Blueberry Juice.

Guys, if you are in a long distance relationship with a girl and you are secretly meeting someone else on the side, she will find out eventually and you will just look like a spineless fool.

Wow, that got really specific.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Guys, if you are in a long distance relationship with a girl and you are secretly meeting someone else on the side, she will find out eventually and you will just look like a spineless fool.


especially if his friends get attached to you. they'll be on your side.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

If you like a girl you just met and she's with her friends in a social setting DON'T give her *all *your attention. Give her the most attention, but don't overwhelm her. It doesn't insult her friends, and it doesn't come off as desperate- win/win. Show genuine interest in her friends as people. It shows character and self-respect IMO


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Sometimes, men just don't want to do certain things. It is not because we like you less, 

There isn't always some James Bond type sexy explanation to a men's behaviour.

So if your male friend is content sitting in on Saturday morning, it is not because he is planning a beer fest or orgy as soon as you leave the house. ...


Which leads to my second point. Unlike in the first Austin Powers, asking a man WHY (after he has given an explanation) 3 times in a row ... will not magically get you a better explanation .. its just annoying , period.

E.g.

"hey, my friends and I have this church thing, do you wanna come"
-No, I don't feel like it.
"Why ?"
-I'm just not in the mood for that.
"Why ?"
- But I just told you why .


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

VIncymon said:


> Sometimes, men just don't want to do certain things. It is not because we like you less,
> 
> There isn't always some James Bond type sexy explanation to a men's behaviour.
> 
> So if your male friend is content sitting in on Saturday morning, it is not because he is planning a beer fest or orgy as soon as you leave the house. ...


well. this is disappointing. my fantasies are utterly destroyed. thank you so _bloody_ much.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't spray all the Axe crap all over your body I won't chase you.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^:lol True.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Not all men are into porn. Please don't assume I'm just lying out of shame or for your benefit when I claim to not like it.


----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

don't expect every guy to be in the greatest shape ever. i hope at least SOME ladies won't completely reject us based on the fact a guy is a LITTLE bit jiggly.

hell, i wish i knew exactly WHAT makes ladies turn down guys. is it just looks? something about the personality?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

comscar said:


> don't expect every guy to be in the greatest shape ever. i hope at least SOME ladies won't completely reject us based on the fact a guy is a LITTLE bit jiggly.
> 
> hell, i wish i knew exactly WHAT makes ladies turn down guys. is it just looks? something about the personality?


depends on the girl and the guy and the circumstances.

my boyfriend is in shape, but he has a layer of "padding" over it, and it certainly doesn't bother me enough to reject him.


----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

so generally, what DO girls (realistically) find attractive in a guy?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

comscar said:


> so generally, what DO girls (realistically) find attractive in a guy?


...All women don't like the same thing. It's relative.


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> Don't give me flowers


i agree, don't waste money on flowers. just go pick some from my neighbor's garden.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

comscar said:


> so generally, what DO girls (realistically) find attractive in a guy?


Kindness, bookishness, and intellectuality that isn't douchey. Messy hair that hangs in their eyes but isn't terribly long. Glasses. Thin.

That's just me and that's just the ideal scenario. I've been attracted to people who weren't like that at all.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Typical Guy said:


> Men can be sensitive, too. If you tell me a bunch of hurtful things, it's going to really affect me.


+2


----------



## Turkojan (Jan 30, 2010)

If you have a boyfriend, don't talk about them all the time. It's nice and all, but sometimes a bit excessive.


Try not assuming stuff or trying to over analyze **** we say. We are simple, you just make it complex in your mind. Goes for things we do as well. 

If not every woman is the same then not every guy is the same. But I suppose some people (of both genders) will continue to do so regardless...

Don't be a hypocrite. :b Even if the guy is. "But guys do it" is not really a reason...

Mind games ****ing suck. If you don't like me, just say so instead of messing with my head. No silly tests, no stupid games. This is probably my biggest peeve about dating in general. We may hate you more for being honest at first, but we'll thank you later...

Some guys are reluctant to chase after girls and may need a more obvious sign you like him (like a neon sign)

You can chase the guy sometimes too you know 

To some of you: stop blaming guys for everything. Rethink your strategy.

Don't bottle things up and then explode...


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

The telephone is a woman's tool and no guy wants to be on the phone for more than 1 minute. Girls also need to know that all bedding is fair game when a guy is sleeping, so they shouldn't be surprised or angry if all blankets are suddenly yanked away from them at 2:00 AM leaving them shivering.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Turkojan said:


> You can chase the guy sometimes too you know


Actually, there was a thread on here about that once and most men didn't want women to make the first move because that would make them "controlling" etc etc. :|


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

These have been noted already, but need saying again:

Ladies, when you ask what we're thinking and we say 'nothing" it actually means "nothing." We're really not that complicated and our minds are often turned completely off. This is a good thing. Don't ruin it by continuing to ask because you don't believe us.

On a similar note, saying "nothing" when you are, in fact, furious over something doesn't help anyone. If I knew what you were upset about I wouldn't have asked. This does not make me an insensitive prick, it makes me a normal person who is incapable of reading your thoughts.



strawberryjulius said:


> Not even for you-know-what?


Only during half-time. :b


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Actually, there was a thread on here about that once and most men didn't want women to make the first move because that would make them "controlling" etc etc. :|


Most is 50% + 1. I don't know what the statistics are for the thread in question, but should the minority, which apparently exists, be dismissed? The poster said -sometimes- you can chase guys. I wouldn't mind being chased. Honestly, I doubt many men when actually confronted by a proactive woman would complain about it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

danberado said:


> Most is 50% + 1. I don't know what the statistics are for the thread in question, but should the minority, which apparently exists, be dismissed? The poster said -sometimes- you can chase guys. I wouldn't mind being chased. Honestly, I doubt many men when actually confronted by a proactive woman would complain about it.


I'm not dismissing anyone. I admit I should've said a few, rather than most, but there was a pattern of men thinking it'd make the woman controlling and aggressive - a statement I don't understand because you can definitely chase a man without being that way.

I'm not particularily concerned though, I ain't interested in chasin' any of yoouseee.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm not particularily concerned though, I ain't interested in chasin' any of yoouseee.


this deeply saddens me.


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

hatepickingnames said:


> That is not a "fun" fact. That is a very, very ,very sad fact. You should fry some up right now.


I don't eat meat, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Actually, there was a thread on here about that once and most men didn't want women to make the first move because that would make them "controlling" etc etc. :|


How would that make them controlling? :sus


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> How would that make them controlling? :sus


i don't think controlling is the most accurate word, but i get what she's saying. in our society, men are expected to do the chasing, and many of them have been programmed to feel like something is wrong if the woman does any chasing. like she was doing his job for him, and making him seem like less of a man, if that makes sense.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

The grass always looks greener on the other side of the fence.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

You're sexy.

You may not believe it, but it's true.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Ladies, when you want to tell us a secret and us men say a joke and interrupt your story, you might not tell us after that. You have no idea how badly I want know what you were about to say. Tell ME!!!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

do not EVER call me a b****. i don't care if you think that's sexy or how drunk you are when you say it.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

tigerlilly said:


> do not EVER call me a b****. i don't care if you think that's sexy or how drunk you are when you say it.


I call a girl I like the B word, but only in fun and because she calls me things too.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

NotRealName said:


> I call a girl I like the B word, but only in fun and because she calls me things too.


my boyfriend got wasted at a party and called me a b****, and when i got offended he said "what, you don't think that's sexy?" :sus


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

tigerlilly said:


> do not EVER call me a b****. i don't care if you think that's sexy or how drunk you are when you say it.


What if you're being a ***** though? :b


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the cheat said:


> What if you're being a ***** though? :b


haha smartass.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Don't over-compliment a girl, it makes you come of as insincere.

Don't call a girl a ****.. because it's just plain disrespectful.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't call girls "chicks".


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm tired of trying to live up to the medias standards of what a woman should look like. Some guys need to pull their heads out of your asses and realise what real beauty is.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ladies, for those of you who act like Paris Hilton, I sincerely despise you.

Ladies, for those who pucker their lips doing photo shots, I think you look like an idiot.

Ladies, for those of you who wear skimpy close or revealing shirts and then cover them up when I stand over you because I'm taller than you, you piss me off, and not because I can't see but because you've made the conscious decision to wear those clothes and then hate guys who stare or make us unconsciously participate in your "men are such pigs" routine....well, that is at least how i feel...when you ladies do that you make me feel like a total creep and i had no intention of doing so...it's like your setting me up...

Ladies, for those of you who feel the need to overexert yourself in a traditionally male job, please don't if your doing it to prove a point. I can see right through you when you do. Just be you.

Ladies, I just want to apologize for all the guys out there who make nice guys look like total douche bags. They are insecure and naive, and so was I at one point.

Ladies, the more intelligent and independent you are and the more you show respect and have those good qualities, the more I am in awe of you.

Don't do drugs.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Sometimes it is necessary for us to grow a mustache.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

jane said:


> I'm not a different species. I'm just like you. Really.


Amen sista.:teeth


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> The grass always looks greener on the other side of the fence.


 Not always. Once, I was on one side of the fence and the grass was brown on the other side.

Edit - Not brown, exactly. More of a straw color.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

-Act excited to hang out. When I text and ask when I should come by, do not say 'whenever'. That sounds so apathetic.

-Sometimes I just want to vent and complain and for you to listen and understand. You don't need to provide solutions. Just listen.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

All of you suck. Seriously.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have eyes

Perv


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

soooo you have a boyfriend. And he's not here. So why the **** are you wearing that! :roll


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

above all, keep your sense of humor.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

I wasn't sure if I should ask this in the relationship section but this thread seems just as good. I've noticed when I've talked to people (men included) if at first they ask a question and I answer simply they smile at me and seem pleased. When I think I may seem uninterested or bored I try to make more eye contact, smile and initiate conversation/ask general questions (ex. how goes ____), however their expression or demeanor changes, if they smile it seems forced and my feeling is they're very uncomfortable to be around me, it may be my interest seems un-genuine or there is just something weird about me. I was wondering even if the person your talking to you is asking normal questions if you've ever felt uncomfortable around them due to some weird manor in their delivery? The answer may seem obvious but if someone is talking to me even if I notice they're nervous I've never felt uncomfortable around them.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

RayOfLight123 said:


> I have eyes
> 
> Perv


Invest in some of these.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

You've ignored me my entire life.

Ever since the beginning of my existance.

No friendship. No politeness. No acknowledgement. Not a word. Not a look. Not a conversation. Not a greeting. Not a shred of interaction or communication.

Just ignorance.

All those rainy days were sad because of you. You show me ignorance. Coldness. Harshness. I am repulsive to you. You hate me. You ignore me no matter what.

I don't exist to you. This is what you tell yourself.

And you still do. Everywhere I go. Every minute, hour and milisecond that goes by.

You've left a permanent scar on me that will never go away, because I don't exist to you. That scar, it's in my psyche. In my mind. In my emotions. You did it. You've ultimately rejected me silently as an entire gender.

I will never forgive you, not because I don't want to, but because the scar you've gave me says so, because you are only 1 of the reasons why my life is miserable, and you are also partly responsible for my social life dying.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

stranger25 said:


> You've ignored me my entire life.
> 
> Ever since the beginning of my existance.
> 
> ...


You're so young for that much hate.

Anyway, my reply. Men - Please speak to me. I do want to be spoken to. I won't be impolite. I don't mean to look so standoffish.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Invest in some of these.


(off topic)
lol... I love how lesley ann warren's are saggy.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

I want a sandwich


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

stranger25 said:


> You've ignored me my entire life.
> 
> Ever since the beginning of my existance.
> 
> ...


^^^lol:lol

Dear Opposite Gender..

Like the user above, I too hold your entire gender responsible for so many of my personal issues and failings as an individual.

That is all of you. Everyone of you. Even those I've never met. Even those of you who haven't been born yet, even those of you who died a long time ago. Even those of you with your own problems and actual important things to worry about beyond that of some person on the internet feeling sorry for themself. The very existence of your last chromosome, the one different than mine, makes me feel bad.

I know you will never accept me as I am. That you would never condescend so much as to even acknowledge the space I take up as anything other than a hollow void. Except this is being generous on my part, I know even as I type this what you are thinking is "the hollow void would be preferable". Every hour, day, something, something...every millisecond that goes by...

My obvious bitterness, I suppose could be anyone of a number of reasons for you to want to avoid me. By itself it would probably be enough reason. Nevertheless it is not for me to think about these things, to question myself or to do anything that might possibly lead me to any kind of greater understanding. It is for me to pass blame. Blame which I pass to you. I am destroyed. Destroyed because of you.

My only hope is that one day. Perhaps when I am older, that I will have advanced in my development as a human being. Advanced to a point where I remember this post with complete shame and embarrassment. Shame towards whichever circuits in my brain got crossed in such a way to produce such faulty logic and make me want to post such complete overly dramatic nonsense.

Until then, I will always have this sad and all consuming bitterness. The bitterness YOU, yes YOU opposite gender FORCED me to carry...


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

^ hee hee.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

creep said:


> ^^^lol:lol
> 
> Dear Opposite Gender..
> 
> ...


You've taken it out of context.

TLDR-

Up to this point I've been ignored by females in real life forever.

I am hurt by it. Permanently.

That's it.


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

stranger25 said:


> You've taken it out of context.
> 
> TLDR-
> 
> ...


I think it's society's fault that you and I have been ignored. Women learn at a young age that men will just come up and talk to them, and that it's okay to be passive.

This goes back a long way. Men have always been the aggressive sex. It's nature. Our species are designed for the men to be aggressive, and women to be passive.

The problem with this is that men aren't allowed to be passive. And shy guys, our nature is to be passive. According to nature and society's laws, we (shy guys) are naturally something that we shouldn't be (passive and shy).

So, it's not surprising that society rejects us. We are going against society and nature. If you want to blame someone, blame God, society or nature. They built this world that is set up for shy men to fail.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

If you wear a low cut top and have your boobs hanging out I'm going to look, if you don't like it cover up.


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 21, 2011)

ohpewp said:


> Guys, sometimes we just want to complain about our problems and we don't want you to fix it or suggest solutions, just listen and be sympathetic. I know it's painful, but deal with it.


hahahaha lol  gud one :clap


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> Invest in some of these.


Genius.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Dear Icky Girl-Monsters,

The *Boys Are Awesome (And So Is Batman) Coalition* humbly requests that you immediately cease your attempts to hold our hands during arts & crafts. Fingers are for painting, not cootie-sharing.

Additionally, it has been recently brought to our attention that several members of your organization have been seen in our section of the sandbox and have been using spades to shovel the sand contained therein. As you know, this is a clear violation of Measure 4.1A of the Jungle Gym Accord of 2+2 Days Ago.

Should we continue to receive reports of your treachery, the Coalition will be forced into action. May we remind you that we have learned how to remove the lids of our Mr. Sippy cups. And the contents are quite sticky. That's not a threat. Just something you should think about.

Sincerely,
Boys Rule


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

zookeeper said:


> Invest in some of these.


lolololololol. Gotta love the saggy one.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

No, giggling, talking in a high voice, acting coy, is not "cute" or attractive.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't assume.


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't stereotype. Not all girls are the same. I will kick your butt if you try to stereotype me. Literally. I have a black belt in karate and took fencing for 5 years, and know how to use a gun and would carry one if I could, so weapon or no weapon I will kick your butt. 

Don't mess with me or you may end up with a nice scar on your face like the last guy who tried. He stabbed me, I pulled the knife from my side then sliced his cheek. I am strong. Probably stronger than you. I bench 250 pounds, leg press 400. I am a survivor. I am strong, and if you mess with me I will hurt you.


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

I won't call out one gender over the other, as this goes both ways, really. 

Hygiene. (Hi, Gene!)

If you want someone's face/mouth/nose in your nether regions, then be considerate enough to be clean and fresh-smelling. Don't coop your junk up in some undies all day, being active and sweaty, and then expect some action w/o sprucing up your biz. Seriously.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I know you've never considered it before, but we actually wipe after we pee.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> In my book, it's okay if a man cries. If anything, that makes him more manly, because he's not afraid to express his feelings.


agreed, strongly. but don't become like some men i know that are as PMS-like as women are stereotyped to be. dear god, i've met some of those.



> Don't stereotype. Not all girls are the same. I will kick your butt if you try to stereotype me. Literally. I have a black belt in karate and took fencing for 5 years, and know how to use a gun and would carry one if I could, so weapon or no weapon I will kick your butt.
> 
> Don't mess with me or you may end up with a nice scar on your face like the last guy who tried. He stabbed me, I pulled the knife from my side then sliced his cheek. I am strong. Probably stronger than you. I bench 250 pounds, leg press 400. I am a survivor. I am strong, and if you mess with me I will hurt you.


I agree with the no stereotyping bit, but as to the rest- damn, you sound like you can kick some ***! If we ever meet and you get mad at me- know that I surrender unconditionally, lol. Between fight or flight senses I am definitely a flight kind of girl, lol, I am a coward.


----------



## ninjitsu (Sep 4, 2010)

*Removed Comment - By Ninjitsu*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Stay out of my way.


----------



## liilliiliilllil (Nov 3, 2009)

Masturbating to guys is like breathing. So please don't make us stop. :no


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Sometimes I want to be all "CUPCAKES AND RAINBOWS AND FAIRIES!"

I apologize.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I am not a kid.

I am not a prude.

I am not a rapist.

I'm just quiet and alone! :wife


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Let me preface this by saying this doesn't apply to all women. Sort of applies to some guys, too, I'm sure.

If the ticking of your biological clock is driving you out of your mind. If you will do whatever, settle for whoever, take whatever measures you need to in order to spit out babies, try to remember these little facts. Keep them in the back of your mind somewhere.

* babies grow up. something amazing happens (actually before the delivery room), but all of a sudden there is another person here with you after you've given birth. Babies are cute. Two & three year olds are also cute, but they think they are the rulers of the world. You are an inconvenience that must be dealt with if they don't get their way. As kids grow up, they need more from you, they need all of you, everything you have in you to give to them, they need. I can't count how many of my wife's friends want a baby, like a little kid wants a new puppy at the pet store. Some people put more time into deciding what kind of cell phone or video game system to buy, than they do about whether or not they should really have kids.

* If you hook up with a man to have babies, you may not realize it, but you are hooking up for all the wrong reasons. Till death do us part, is a very, very long time. For those that get bored when the kids get older, for those that want to re-invent themselves or go thru their little mid-life crisis, for those that get "bored" of being a mom & sharing housework & running kids to activities....you remind me of a little kid who wants a puppy from the pet store, but forgets to take responsibility for it a week later. You have other people, your kids and your s/o, that you justify kicking to the curb because your "through with that stage of your life, you've had kids, & now you're a new you". I think that's one of the most selfish things a person can do.

* if you ever get into a serious relationship, and you hurt someone, really f___ someone over really badly, don't expect the slate to be wiped clean. Don't expect that all is forgiven. Don't expect anything. Some things can be worked through, some things can't.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

TenYears said:


> Let me preface this by saying this doesn't apply to all women. Sort of applies to some guys, too, I'm sure.
> 
> If the ticking of your biological clock is driving you out of your mind. If you will do whatever, settle for whoever, take whatever measures you need to in order to spit out babies, try to remember these little facts. Keep them in the back of your mind somewhere.
> 
> ...


ah, i like this.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I can't speak on behalf of all women...or rather I refuse to...I only speak for myself.

1) I am not just another woman. I'm not your mother, your ex-girlfriend, your high school crush recreated. I am Jasmine. Get to know me before you try to tell me what's wrong with me or what I'm gonna do.

2) Please stop with the aggression. I know you're under the impression that that is what all women find attractive but that's a lie used to get your money and keep you feeling like you've always gotta prove yourself. Sweet, adorable, agreeable behavior is much more of a turn-on. Aggression makes me feel like you're a threat to my safety and will send me in the opposite direction.

3) And to the men that I actually do find attractive and would like to talk to...sometimes I wish you weren't as shy as I am because it makes it hard for me to know if you would want to talk to me because I want to talk to you and I know that I don't and it's stupid...it's just easier to believe you don't wanna talk to me.










4) When we get to know each other, trust, I will tell you how I feel about something. If I feel like there's an injustice being done to me or I feel like you're wrong, I'm gonna let you know so just don't be surprised when it happens.

5) Most importantly: LISTEN. Don't hear what you think I'm saying (or what you want me to be saying or what someone else told you a woman is saying when she's saying what she's saying). Actually listen to the words I'm using. If I call you my friend, that means I see you as a friend. If I tell you I don't want to "sext" that means I don't want you sending me anything or asking me to send you anything...ever. If I tell you I'm upset, I'm not saying "I'm on my period" (a majority of the time, I'm actually not and you're making yourself look like an idiot) - I actually do mean that I am upset. And of course, no means no. Not yes, or maybe, or later. It just means no. You don't have to agree with or like what I'm saying. I only want to be heard.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Please don't reach the conclusion that I'm attracted to and am lured by money in the opposite sex. Show me a wallet and I'll just stare blankly. Show me a smile and I might smile back, for real yo.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Lots of crazy posts...

All I want for you is to be happy, if your not, say so.


----------

